# Einheimische Wasserpflanzen



## Teichforum.info (31. Jan. 2005)

Da ich eigentlich Aquarianer bin, und mir vor 2 Jahren einen kleinen Gartenteich angelegt habe, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Internetseite
wo einheimische Wasserpflanzen erklärt sind, aussehen, Lebensbedingungen etc.
Der Auslöser war eine Entdeckung die ich letzte Woche machte. 
Von einer Thermalquelle wurden mehrer künstliche Teiche gespeist, in diesen Teichen war ein Wasserpflanzenwuchs wie ihn manche sich im Aquarium wünschen würden ( Wir haben Januar...) Die Pflanzen in den Teichen waren mir gänzlich unbekannt, bis auf ein "__ Moos" das mich stark an Javamoos erinnerte. Der Unterschied war jedoch, das es wesentlich gröser war, d.h. die einzelnen winzigen Blätter des Javamooses waren bei dieser Pflanze ca 10 -12 mm lang. Wuchs, Aussehen etc. wie bei Javamoos.
Die Quelle ist stark Eisenhaltig, Sulfathaltig und ein"Säuerling" Co2 ~ 250 mg /l.  Quelltemperatur des Wassers : 29°c


----------



## Annett (31. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Daniel32,


eine gute Adresse für Wasserpflanzen ist diese hier:   www.nymphaion.de

Dort findest Du auch ganz gute Beschreibungen zu den Standorten.
Allerdings hat er nicht nur einheimische Pflanzen im Angebot.

Viell. war die Pflanzen ja "__ Quellmoos" ?
Ich hab aber davon nicht sooviel Ahnung ;-)


----------



## StefanS (31. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Daniel,

die von Annett genannte Internetseite ist wirklich gut. Du kannst Dir da den Wasserpflanzenkatalog downloaden mit ordentlichen Beschreibungen, allerdings ohne Fotos.

Das Problem ist wohl: Es gibt kein Buch auf dem Markt, das die heimischen/europäischen Wasserpflanzen beschreibt und abbildet. Schwierig ist es entsprechend mit Internetseiten: Zwar gibt es - lückenhafte - Pflanzendatenbanken (nach denen kann man googlen), wenn man aber keine Idee hat, nach was man sucht, ist man verratzt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

